# starts every time.....but



## greelhappy (Feb 20, 2004)

I have a 1997 Locota 300, Kawasaki. It starts every time, but twice now when I wanted to warm it up while ice fishing, turn the key, press the starter button and NOTHING. Everything that should light up, lights up, so it does not seem to be battery trouble. I start it with the pull cord and after that it works fine with the electric start. It's always in the back of my mind now that I may be running into some un-wanted problem on the ice if this continues. Will take it in if neccsary, just wondering if this has happened to anyone else. Any replies will be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Check connections at the batt. Is there corrosion?? If so clean w/ soda bicarb and the apply a little grease to the batt terminals/connections.
Never use those replacement clamp on batt terminals-NEVER.


----------



## greelhappy (Feb 20, 2004)

Thank you for your reply and suggestions CL. What I do not understand is why the start lite comes on and the head lites come on very bright but absolutely nothing when the starter button is pressed. After I manually start the machine, the starter button works fine.. I will follow thru with your suggestions ( as soon as it warms up a bit). I will have to see how things go the next time out. I'm keeping my fingers crossed. Thanks again.


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

first check the wires going to the starter.second, i had a motorcycle that the gear would say neutral and it was still in gear and would not start so check and make sure everything is alright there.. it could be a safety switch or cable that stretched somewhere thats not letting you start it sometimes.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Check the cable going to the starter and the connections the starter makes to the ground and the positive side of the battery. 

It sounds like you have an intermittent connection somewhere. When the engine is started by hand, the vibration of the running engine makes the connection just strong enough to start it again with electric start. When it cools off, and things contract as they cool, the electrical connection is broken to the starter.

Try starting it and have someone tapping on different places like the starter and it electrical connections. you might be able to isolate the problem that way.


----------



## greelhappy (Feb 20, 2004)

Thanks all for your suggestions. Got a buddy who is a mechanic, of which I am not, to take a look and try some of your thoughts. Just to show you how mean these machines can be, went to my UNHEATED garage, where the 4 wheeler sat in 0 temp, and that damn thing started right up.


----------



## Bagman (Apr 1, 2006)

Make sure you are truly in neutral. My cat does that if it isn't.


----------



## greelhappy (Feb 20, 2004)

If, and I hope not, it does that again, I will try that neutural info. It does make sense. Thanks to all.


----------

